# TiVo commercial idea: "Video" by Jeff Lynne



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I'd like to suggest TiVo license the song "Video" for use in advertisements for TiVo. It is available on the CD soundtrack to the movie "Electric Dreams". The lyrics, with some slight modification, would be a great match:



> The satellites that search the night
> They twinkle like a star
> They send their love from up above
> Down to my VTR [_change to "DVR"_]
> ...


The next verse could be used as well or alternately:


> I see that rock and roll
> And all those old-time movies (oh)
> They beam across the sky
> Together in electric dreams
> ...


----------

